# Piano Trios with easy Violin parts



## Brahmin (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm looking for piano trios (violin, cello, piano) to play with my sisters. Both I on piano and the cellist have grade 8 ABRSM, but the violinist only has Grade 5. Therefore although works like the Brahms Piano Trios would work for two of us, they're rather too hard for the violinist. Does anyone have any recommendations for works that might suit us? 
I apologise if this is posted in the wrong section, it is my first post, and so any corrections are welcome.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Haydn piano trios might work for your group. The violin parts are pretty easy. However, I should warn you that the cello parts are pretty easy too, and often rather boring. Your grade 8 cellist might not be happy about that!


----------



## Brahmin (Feb 19, 2017)

That's the main problem really, finding easy violin parts without the cello part being too easy. However, I'll definitely take a look at some Haydn Trios, thanks!


----------

